# chickens & ivermectin



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi! I treated my 19 chickens 2 days ago with oral ivermectin and plan to follow up in 10 days with a 2nd treatment. The stool of one showed roundworms but I used the ivermectin to cover them plus mites and lice and whatever other nasty creature it treats. I was told not to eat the eggs. My question...would anyone know if the eggs would be harmful to wildlife such as raccoons or other birds, or the chickens themselves for that matter?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I toss the eggs in the garbage, just to be on the safe side. 
I don't know the effects of ivermectin on wildlife, but I don't want to take any chances. I also don't feed it back to my hens, because if there's any residual ivermectin in the eggs, it would be like worming them again; just at a lower dose.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i would safely dispose of them out of everyones reach.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Agreed. Toss the eggs. Honestly, I don't think the eggs would harm wildlife. Still I would error on the side of caution and just toss them.


----------

